# I thought the days of the $10,000 TV were gone?



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> LG has announced that it will start taking pre-orders in Korea for its 55-inch WRGB OLED television. The dates that pre-orders for the TV will begin in other countries will be announced over the next couple months, along with the pricing in each location. For Korean customers, the TV will start shipping in February.
> 
> The WRGB OLED TV has a lot going for it, aside from its massive OLED display. The unit measures in at 4 millimeters wide, and weighs in at less than 22lbs. The device offers "infinite contrast ratio" so that the contrast stays consistent regardless of what angle the screen is being viewed at or the lighting in the room where it is located. There's also the inclusion of a white sub-pixel via LG's Four-Color Pixel for excellent colors.
> 
> The previous version of the 55-inch wonder was awarded Best of Show at CES, and has been eagerly anticipated. LG operates in excess of 1400 retail locations throughout Korea, all of which will begin taking pre-orders on January 3. Of course, the limiting factor here is going to be cost, with the unit priced at 11 million Korean Won, or about $10,000 USD.


http://www.slashgear.com/lg-to-start-accepting-pre-orders-for-55-inch-oled-tv-in-korea-01262514/

55" and 22# for 10K Ole'!!


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

Guy1: "My friend just bought a KIA for $19K"
Guy2: "Wow, that's a lot. I just got a Hyundai for $15K"
Guy1: "They have a used Yugo at this dealer for $1K"
Guy3: "Hey guys have you heard. There's this car called a Ferrari and they want $250K for it"
Guy1: "What a rip off"
Guy2: "They're crazy, who would buy that"
Guy3: "I know right!"


----------

